# New rhinestone machine on the market



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

BITO Features Automatic Rhinestone Setting Machine

Just read this in Impressions Mag about Bito's new rhinestone machine - Flexi-stone.

Doesn't say price but I'm guessing it isn't cheap.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

From the looks of the machines on their website I would say your guess is right that it will not be cheap.


----------

